# Leaky Saeco



## americanv8 (Aug 12, 2009)

I've got a leaky steam wand in my Saeco Odeo Giro Plus which is just about to go out of warranty at the end of August.

You wouldn't believe the hassle i've had trying to get Gaggia to fix it, originally i phoned them on the 15th July only to be told their computer systems were down and to phone back on the 20th. This i duely did only to be told their system was still down and not going to be back till 22nd June, so i waited till then and phoned back again (bearing in mind every phone call is accompnied by at least 20 mins on hold waiting for someone) and was told this time that the systems were back up but due to the backlog i'd have to phone back in a weeks time. Again i waited the week and phoned back again only this time i was told due to the backlog and they were waiting for parts from Italy they couldn't book anything in for another 10 days! I almost exploded, also nearly had the receptionist hang up on me after i released a torrent of abuse upon her. Anyway 10 days was up today so i phone back again only to find they've shut up shop and shifted service to Philips, phoned Philips who said they didn't expect to be handling service so soon, took my details and said someone would call back this week.

Bit fed up now, i really dont think my machine is going to get fixed, let alone under warranty. Feel like its £400 notes down the pan, i use it every day and now the problem is so bad i cant. As soon as its turned on water starts pouring out of the steam wand and when you brew a shot the added pressure makes it even worse.

Whats my chances of getting this fixed? Anyone think Philips are up to it?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I think you stand a good chance of getting this fixed, but maybe not in the next 6 weeks...

My advice would be to send a registered letter to Philips with a copy of communication made with Saeco / Gaggia / Philips and ask for a response (give a deadline), and keep us posted here.

The people I have been speaking to at Philips Customer Care have been generally helpful, but also surprised to be taking on this business at such short notice.

As long as you notify the company about the issue before the warranty expiry you have a leg to stand on.


----------



## americanv8 (Aug 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I think you stand a good chance of getting this fixed, but maybe not in the next 6 weeks...
> 
> My advice would be to send a registered letter to Philips with a copy of communication made with Saeco / Gaggia / Philips and ask for a response (give a deadline), and keep us posted here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, i did find the guy at Philips very helpful and like you say suprised they've taken over service so quickly.

Not sure if i can last for 6 weeks without my machine, that add up to one hell of a lot of starbucks!! Wonder how hard it is to obtain & change the steam valve myself.


----------



## serviceman (Aug 8, 2009)

seals are worn on steamvalve control knob,this is a straight forward job should take around 45 mins to repair,that is there are no other faults with your machine.


----------



## americanv8 (Aug 12, 2009)

serviceman said:


> seals are worn on steamvalve control knob,this is a straight forward job should take around 45 mins to repair,that is there are no other faults with your machine.


Any ideas where i'll get the parts? Philips are now saying they still dont have the Gaggia database yet and therefore cant book any work in. They also said they probably wont honour my warranty (which runs out on the 31st August), only details i could get out of them is that if the database arrives this week they'll be doing ringbacks in 2 weeks time.

So far i've tried beandoctor who say as the machine is relatively new (i'm sure its been out for at least 3 years....) they're struggling to find a part for it. Also emailed partsguru/saecoparts but had no reply from them.

Its really starting to hack me off now, i can't use my machine anymore.


----------



## serviceman (Aug 8, 2009)

as far as i know all parts come from gaggia and saeco italy,regards to parts for machine are availble upto seven years old,also all machines from halifax gaggia have been sent to phillips for service and repair,be prepared it may take longer than two weeks.


----------



## americanv8 (Aug 12, 2009)

Managed to fix it myself, pulled the front cover off so i could get to the steam valve. Pulled the steam valve out and popped off the front pipe, noticed immediately that the o-ring seal had perished. Went to B&Q and picked up a pack of 8 o-rings for 98p, put the exact same size seal back on again, reassembled and voila no more dripping steam wand.


----------

